# terror in Ohio: Was Restaurant Targeted In Machete Attack Because of Israeli Owner



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Have not heard anything on the MSM
UPDATE: CBS News is reporting that the FBI is investigating the incident as a lone wolf terror attack. Suspect is a Somali, Mohamed Barry:

https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...urant-targeted-in-machete-attack-over-israel/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They are at war in the middle east and now they bring it here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> They are at war in the middle east and now they bring it here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


And Obama is welcoming in the terrorists with open arms and a welfare check.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

And it ain't just Obama. .. there's another thread here titled "the fix is in". Maybe that title says it all. 
Maybe it applies to just about everything we might see or hear or think concerning the welfare of our beloved country and the knuckleheads in the public eye in govt and media


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if this was a syrian import


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The locals are calling him a Somali, . . . and Columbus has a BUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNCH of them. I heard only Minneapolis has a bigger Somali population.

They and the home town black community DO NOT get along, . . . and from what I've heard, . . . the vast percentage of them are moslem. The restaurant is owned by a Jewish fellow, . . . so you know my take on it.

I don't recall the context of the statement of the reporter earlier today, . . . but she said something about the attacker having a beef with the restaurant owner, . . . took it out on his patrons, . . . 4 cut up, . . . one still in critical condition this afternoon.

And people ask why I go armed every place.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a predictable result of applying the idea that all cultures and ideas are equal or better than traditional western Judeo-Christian culture. then again considering a recent thread perhaps it is the result of the mix of Islam and excessive inbreeding/ mental case.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

All the more reason to CCW and dispatch that SOB to the 72 hopefully male virgins (surprise!) they dream about. 

Cowboys VS Muslimes coming soon, stay tuned!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hilarious political cartoon perfectly illustrates what Islamic terrorist 'martyrs' will encounter in their 'heaven


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My favorite.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First clue name is Mohamed. But they will never really call it terrorism .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> First clue name is Mohamed. But they will never really call it terrorism .


somehow - in the most impossible pathline possible - Obammy & Company will call this "workplace violence" again .... just happens to be a muslim attacker - AGAIN

because of this joyous muslim refugee media campaign that Obammy is pushing - most Americans aren't even slightly aware of the random muslim attacks in Israel .... a muslim attacking a bunch of jews doesn't require explanation - requires a quik response of a gun


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> The locals are calling him a Somali, . . . and Columbus has a BUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNCH of them. I heard only Minneapolis has a bigger Somali population.
> 
> They and the home town black community DO NOT get along, . . . and from what I've heard, . . . the vast percentage of them are moslem. The restaurant is owned by a Jewish fellow, . . . so you know my take on it.
> 
> ...


haven't heard anything about the Ohio part of the Somali clan - but the MN bunch has a regular graduating class going overseas for "religious" training ....

this particular Somali is supposedly "on the list" ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Somali named Mohamed is a Muslim


----------

